# Two Types of Spirituality



## RamistThomist (Jul 23, 2007)

This is from David Wells' book, Losing our Virtue.

Type 1:

Long my imprisoned spirit lay
Fast bound in sin and nature's night.
Thine eye diffused a quickening ray--
I awoke, the dungeon flamed with light.
My chains fell off. My heart was free.
I rose, went forth and followed Thee.

~Charles Wesley.

Type 2:
I need You to hold me
Like my daddy never could.
And I need You to show me
How resting in Your arms can feel so good.

I need You to Walk with me
Hand in hand we will run and play
And I need You to talk to me
Tell me again and again you'll stay.

~Brenda Lefavre.


----------

